# 05 Altima 3.5SE CAI Install



## darkmagevivi (Nov 4, 2007)

Alright everyone, I went ahead and ordered it from the Ebay store, as I found that the Nissan dealership I found on Ebay is very, very official and a large florida based, Nissan-recommended company. I'm relatively new to performance mods on my car, and wanted some advice on installing my CAI. Is it pretty easy? I know the Intake comes with a install manual, and I hear it's very simple to install, even for a newb like myself. Second question: Nismo Headers... By going the way of learning via forums online, you learn a lot of info, but just as much misinformation... Someone said to me once on the AltiForums that I would need headers put on my vehicle to keep the CAI from damaging my engine.... Is this true or false? I always thought that it would be fine without the headers unless I was running a very hot turbo out of my car, which I am not. I'm planning on getting the Nismo headers in the future, but with my only mod being the CAI, will I be okay without the headers for now?

Any detailed info on the CAI install is GREATLY, GREATLY appreciated, as this will be this teen's first time to work on a vehicle, EVER, outside of basic maintainence.

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## 2005SE-R (Sep 12, 2006)

you're fine. nismo wouldn't let you put a product on your car that would hurt it. just stay away from large puddles, lakes and rivers and you'll be fine. you just don't want large amounts of water getting in to the intake. plus that spongy thing mid way up is a precaution to help water get out, extreme cases. I've had mine for two years.


----------

